# CRS question



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Do crystal red shrimp and other Caridina shrimp breed like red cherry shrimp?( do they have a larva stage?)


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Crystal reds breed very quickly and like the cherry red shrimp, they go from egg to mini shrimp (no larval stage). The mother carries them while they are eggs, and they leave after they hatch.

I've never taken care of Caridina shrimp though, so I couldn't say about those.


----------

